# do your parents do this?



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

Mine have never done that...but my mom always like states the obvious in a question. For example, I'll be putting my tall boots on and she will ask "Are you going out to ride?" Uhh, no I'm going for a jog in my tall boots. Not. It annoys me so much. I mean, she does it ALL the time. 

Sorry, went a bit off topic there!


----------



## Librahorsegal (Nov 20, 2011)

my dad says that too. my mom and i would be dressed in our riding clothes heading out to the barn...my dad would say *your going to the barn?* .. no,we always dress like this to go out in public hehe


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom (Jun 17, 2012)

Hey, your parents are nowhere near as embarrassing as my dad. He goes out in a sarong (like a skirt), gumboots, an inside-out jumper (supposedly more comfy) and a huge straw hat. And then proceeds to start a conversation with everyone. That's when he remembers to get dressed before leaving the house...

So many excruciating childhood memories...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

YES LOL, especially if they went to the dollar store.

Look at these cans of tomatoes!! Guess how much?! A DOLLAR!!!!!!!!!!!
Look, I got some batteries.... A DOLLAR!
All of these cookies for A DOLLAR!!!

It's so goofy, haha. We went to BJs for a few times while living in DC area and despite going shopping WITH them, they still put on a food fashion show lol..


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

AHAHHA! thats all to funny  My parent state the obvious too.. Or they qize me when I come in from the barn.. Do the horses have hay? yes. Do the horses have water? yes. Did you tell them a bedtime story? no.


----------



## chandra1313 (Jul 12, 2011)

Awww I think its sweet your parents are obviously reaching out to you trying to have a conversation.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

chandra1313 said:


> Awww I think its sweet your parents are obviously reaching out to you trying to have a conversation.


^^^^
This.
They want to reach out to you, be involved and show they care. They resort to really lame conversation when they're at a loss for what else to say or do.

(no they don't ever stop LOL)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WesternBella (Jan 7, 2012)

am I the only one who noticed the name BJ's..?

sorry...that was innapropriate :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

It's a parent thing!

And honestly... if I DIDN'T point out exactly what groceries I bought, all I'd hear for the next week was "is there anything to eat around here?" or "I'm hungry, what did you buy?". Don't even tell me that it's not needed because even if the stuff is right there, smack in front of them, nobody but me can find it. :-x

As far as quizzing.... I am guilty!!! Why? because if I DON'T, I go outside and find chickens staring at an empty water container, pigs banging their empty feeder and cows off eating the neighbor's grass because the gate is wide open! 

Today I was trying to figure out why on earth it was taking a kid half of forever to wash out the 6 water buckets I needed for stalls. It wasn't..... she was putting the clean buckets back in the stack of dirty ones. :???:


----------



## calicokatt (Mar 5, 2012)

I used to get annoyed with my parents' 'stupid' questions. Now I get annoyed with the kids' stupid questions: which bridle should I use? why, the one that's set up for the horse you're riding, dear. Do you want me to check the horses' water? No, I'd like you to let them die of thirst.... etc. Kids and parents alike are quite annoying, myself included!


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom (Jun 17, 2012)

TBH, I ring up my mum after I've gone grocery shopping and go "You know how much I got for 50 bucks? Two weeks worth of groceries!! I got a frozen chicken for $4.95, carrots were 99c a kilo, I decided to get some mussels on special - they were ONLY SIX DOLLARS A KILO!" etc. Poor mum XD


----------



## Samstead (Dec 13, 2011)

I work at a grocery store and I often pick things up after my shift my Mum will text me "Can you get some eggs and milk?" and after I'm through the til I look agt my phone and "Oh! and some bananas too please!" 
. Every.Time. send ONE LIST! please!


----------



## nyx (Jun 12, 2012)

Haha too funny!! 

" hey mum on my way home be there in 5"
3 minutes later 
"can you get the newspaper" 
:l


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Delfina said:


> Don't even tell me that it's not needed because even if the stuff is right there, smack in front of them, nobody but me can find it. :-x


OMG My brother does that.. ****es me off to no end. It's called looking and taking things out to see if it's behind. Sheesh..


----------



## chandra1313 (Jul 12, 2011)

Delfina said:


> It's a parent thing!
> 
> And honestly... if I DIDN'T point out exactly what groceries I bought, all I'd hear for the next week was "is there anything to eat around here?" or "I'm hungry, what did you buy?". Don't even tell me that it's not needed because even if the stuff is right there, smack in front of them, nobody but me can find it. :-x
> 
> ...


lmbo too funny!


----------



## CrossedUpDraft (Jul 1, 2012)

my mom will ask the same question over and over again because she doesn't pay attention to the answer. oh that irks me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lakotababii (Nov 28, 2010)

haha sometimes my parents do things that are similar, maybe not as extreme as show and tell. Now that I've moved out, I go home to my parents house with my husband on occasion. We live 3 hours away, so it is special when we get to see them. My dad always buys me something to eat, usually not something very healthy (like laffy taffy, potato chips, etc) and points it out like "see look what I bought for you!" 

I think its just one of his ways of telling me he loves me  Trust me, when you do get away from it, you'll miss it someday. I always treasure those moments when I walk in the door and he hands me something, just because it makes you feel like a kid again, and you know you are loved


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

...and tonight

Me: "I'm going out to ride!"

Dad: "You're going to ride?"

-_-


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

CrossedUpDraft said:


> my mom will ask the same question over and over again because she doesn't pay attention to the answer. oh that irks me.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Mine too and gets mad when I let her know I already answered that X minutes ago. "Well I didn't hear you" yeah.. apparently.


----------



## uflrh9y (Jun 29, 2012)

Like I tell my kids..."My parents annoyed me so now it's my job to annoy you which in turn when you have kids, you will annoy them". Like it says in the Lion King...it's the circle of life.


----------



## uflrh9y (Jun 29, 2012)

CrossedUpDraft said:


> my mom will ask the same question over and over again because she doesn't pay attention to the answer. oh that irks me.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


It's parental payback for all the times we have to repeat ourselves. lol

Clean your room. Did you clean your room? Why is your room not clean? Didn't I ask you to clean your room? Please dear G-d, CLEAN YOUR ROOM!!!!

hahaha


----------



## CrossedUpDraft (Jul 1, 2012)

haha my mom always threatened me with if you dont clean it, i will. but now that i dont live at home, i make sure my house is clean lol. oh the irony
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Librahorsegal (Nov 20, 2011)

My dad did it again this morning. 

I got up this morning and my dad just got home from shoprite and he said *look what i got you* *frozen pizza* he takes it out of the freezer to show me. i was like...okay.. 

Then hes like...did you see the cat food i got for your cats? i was like....yes, i put it away in the food closet. 


Tonight he made dinner for us. He set it up in a baffet style. 
So he points out to the food. You have chicken,frys,macoroni salad,dressing...etc... 

i was like...we can see the food. no need for show and tell.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Sadly there are people like my brother who take one look in the fridge and call it a day.. so maybe the food fashion show has it's up sides but I certainly don't need it unless it's frozen meat (that's always hard to identify lol)


----------



## calicokatt (Mar 5, 2012)

Sounds like he's fishing for some appreciation. Maybe you could try to gush over the things he does for you now and then to show him that you appreciate those trips to the store, and the meals he makes. It gets discouraging as a parent when you hear lots of 'there's nothing to eat' or 'we're out of cat food'. It makes us old farts just about desperate to hear 'thanks for dinner dad, it looks great!' or 'thanks for picking up the cat food, I put it away'. Just a thought.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

LOL this thread is too funny!

I am well into my 30's and my folks still do things that annoy me. We are 30+ hrs. Drive away and I don't see them them all but once or twice a year or ring them once or twice a month.(none of us are phone talkers). 
But I think its kinda cute now when mom tells me the same "home town gossip" she did the last three times before just to keep me on the phone a little longer....or when I come home dad buys me dry salami and Grolsh beer in glass bottles with the fancy lids and has to tell me all about it because he knows its my favorite. LOL


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

Aww, I think your dad is cute, OP. Sounds like you and your mom have the barn thing, I think he wants attention too, something to bond over. I agree that if you tell him next time he shows you all the food, "Awesome, looks great, thanks dad!" it'll make his day. It may be annoying now, but I promise you will look back on this later, realize how cute it was, and maybe even feel guilty for not showing more appreciation.

As far as annoying parents... mine weren't that annoying, lol. I'm 22 and my mom and I are very close, she's basically my best friend. I was the kid with the "cool mom." Don't let that fool you though, I never got away with anything! Haha.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

Yup, Dad just wants to be shown some attention. 
As the parent, it's my goal to totally annoy and embarrass my kids!! But, only when they deserve it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## uflrh9y (Jun 29, 2012)

Yep, I agree with the pp. Put yourself in your dad's place. You and your mom have the barn and horses to talk about, and I bet you talk about it all the time. He is left out. I bet if you started being interested in the stuff he gets it would make his day. And if you really want to make him smile for weeks, go shopping with him or find what his hobby is and do that with him so you have something in common you can talk about other then cat food.


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom (Jun 17, 2012)

And, y'know, just in case you think your dad is embarrassing...










LOL. Love you, Dad...just please don't sing at the top of your voice with your headphones on :mrgreen:


----------



## Saranda (Apr 14, 2011)

I'd give many things just to see my dad being embarrasing, singing silly songs at the top of his voice and trying to reach out to me with the most goofy conversations. He passed four years ago, so I just keep it all in my memories now. It was really nice and sweet of him, even if I sometimes felt embarrased as a teenager, but now I miss it all. Appreciate your parents - being a tad strange is just what adds to their personalities.


----------



## WesternBella (Jan 7, 2012)

I agree, he probably just wants appreciation. 

I would never say "yeah" or "okay" to my dad if he was showing me things he bought for me, I find it disrespectful.

Be thankful, give your dad some appreciation. There's some people that would be at your dad's feet crying and thanking him for something so simple.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom (Jun 17, 2012)

Saranda said:


> I'd give many things just to see my dad being embarrasing, singing silly songs at the top of his voice and trying to reach out to me with the most goofy conversations. He passed four years ago, so I just keep it all in my memories now. It was really nice and sweet of him, even if I sometimes felt embarrased as a teenager, but now I miss it all. Appreciate your parents - being a tad strange is just what adds to their personalities.


I know - and I'm so sorry about your dad! My partner lost both his parents when he was young. It's been around 20 years and he still misses them terribly :-( 

Parents are wonderful (nearly all of them anyway) and we probably don't appreciate them enough. I try and visit every weekend because I've lost a few people and had failed to visit them before they passed away, and really regret it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saranda (Apr 14, 2011)

Yeah, I try to visit my mom often and be kinder to her now, although we have some heavy relationship issues, but she is still my mom and wishes me no harm. I know that almost every teenager goes through the "my parents are so stupid/embarrasing!" phase, but I'd like to hope that under all that spunk there is still appreciation for what our parents do - and often sacrifice - for us.


----------



## uflrh9y (Jun 29, 2012)

Saranda, that was well said. Just wanted to give you a big virtual hug.


----------



## Saranda (Apr 14, 2011)

Thanks, uflrh9y. It warms my heart.


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

Parents? Heck, my husband does that to me all the time!! He is a parent, so that explains alot!


----------



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

I do some of these things 

When I buy things, especially if I have a good deal, I have an impulsive desire to share it with someone. But that's why I choose to hang around people, to share lives with them. Why else bother living/talking with people?

I also ask pointless questions that I know the answer to. Most questions I ask I know the answers to.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Saranda said:


> I'd give many things just to see my dad being embarrasing, singing silly songs at the top of his voice and trying to reach out to me with the most goofy conversations. He passed four years ago, so I just keep it all in my memories now. It was really nice and sweet of him, even if I sometimes felt embarrased as a teenager, but now I miss it all. Appreciate your parents - being a tad strange is just what adds to their personalities.


Agreed. My brothers and I lost our father, and my mother her husband of 60 years last July. What I wouldn't give to hear him ask me silly questions, or show me all the bargains he got at the store again.


----------



## Saranda (Apr 14, 2011)

Just another story to share about the antics of our parents. My dad used to creep up unnoticed to my room and stand by the door, looking in my back and not saying a word. When I asked him, sometimes rather annoyed, what was wrong, he just blushed and went away silently, returning after a few minutes and giving me a larger amount of pocket money, again, without a word. It puzzled me for a long time and I thought it was creepy. Eventually, I grew up, became more experienced, and one day, when he was standing like that again, I went right up to him, hugged him and said that I love him dearly. 

That's when he teared up, hugged me back and told me the same three words. A thing he hadn't done since I was 11 or so, that is - for more than 10 years. I had always wondered, why so, and now it turned out that he was raised that way - that emotions and hugging is not for men - and he was unable to step over this mental borderline. So, instead of expressing his love in words and affection, he had done it in the only way he knew - materially, financially. And it took me years to understand it and to cross the borderline for him and help him overcome his fears. 

Our parents are sometimes as weak, scared, childish and confused as their children are. That's why we are families, I think - to help out each other, to hear out each other, to be brave, loving and forgiving for each other. There is much to consider, before we just succumb to annoyance and other negative emotions. My dad died shortly after that day - if I had been more stubborn, we would have never experienced that breakthrough in our relationships. 

People speak different languages of love. It is valuable to learn, which language is closer to the ones we love. Some people express themselves with goofiness, with unnecessary questions, with other strange habits - but they just want to be closer to somebody they love. In the only way they know.


----------



## englishaqh (Jul 6, 2012)

Sometimes my dad will just come in and be like, "Look at this new magazine article. I need you to read it."


----------

